# Finally had him served



## itzachicken (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm heartbroken it finally came to this. He cries and cries that he will change and has so much hope for reconciliation. For me it's too little too late and I'm the ice queen now. Eight years of bull**** was enough. I'll have trouble trusting him even during his parenting time but think 2 parents is way better than 1. I'm hopeful even though we didn't work as a couple that we can learn to get along as parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mtn.lioness (Oct 29, 2013)

Co-parenting will have its ups and downs, but I hope you two will be able to make it work.


----------

